# Best in show. . .



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

I was down in Des Moines on the weekend for MCA Expo - I was amazed to see this guy in the show and he ended up winning the Title

Petrochromis sp. Texas









He is a good 7 to 8 inches long and has a surprisingly good demeanor alone in a 15 gal tank :thumb:

Thanks for looking

Ray


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

That's a nice looking specimen!

Nice coloration and look at the streamers on the thing!


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

I managed to weasel my way into helping with judging - as soon as I saw him it was a no-brainer!

Ray


----------



## areuben (Jul 17, 2003)

Great shot. They are a beautiful fish and the marbling on the face is awesome - the unfortunate part is that they are extremely - and I mean extremely - hard to manage. I keep a good variety of petros in different setups and the red fin ubwaris are by far the nastiest. I originally had a group of 15 now down to a group of 8 who are now all quarantined. I have tried multiple different scenarios, in with moshis, trews, famulas and nothing keeps these guys from going at each other relentlessly. And look at that mouth - on a 6-8" fish it is lethal and descales pretty darn quickly. May be just my group but I know of other keepers that have had the same experiences. The only way I can keep them is in singles in with other petros or large simochromis diagramma. Maybe G1 from my wildcaughts would be a little milder in character. And even in the singles they try and rule but not as barbaric as with con-specifics. My texas gold famulas don't take any of their dissing and neither do the moshi but the famulas will stand up to anything and everything.
Al


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks Al - his tank was beside an Oreochromis Tanganicae that easily doubled his size (not length) and they were squaring off all day Saturday - what a set of choppers on him, it's really amazing that they can easily open up to 180 degrees with that thing!

Ray


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

areuben said:


> Great shot. They are a beautiful fish and the marbling on the face is awesome - the unfortunate part is that they are extremely - and I mean extremely - hard to manage. I keep a good variety of petros in different setups and the red fin ubwaris are by far the nastiest. I originally had a group of 15 now down to a group of 8 who are now all quarantined. I have tried multiple different scenarios, in with moshis, trews, famulas and nothing keeps these guys from going at each other relentlessly. And look at that mouth - on a 6-8" fish it is lethal and descales pretty darn quickly. May be just my group but I know of other keepers that have had the same experiences. The only way I can keep them is in singles in with other petros or large simochromis diagramma. Maybe G1 from my wildcaughts would be a little milder in character. And even in the singles they try and rule but not as barbaric as with con-specifics. My texas gold famulas don't take any of their dissing and neither do the moshi but the famulas will stand up to anything and everything.
> Al


What size of a tank? My guess is if this would be to become a successful try one needs at least an 8'l x 4'w x 2'h (535gal) for a colony of a dozen or so (3 males, 10+ females).

As soon as my 400gal gets here to Montreal I'll try my luck with a dozen. Keep us posted man.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

baby monster


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Xenomorph said:


> What size of a tank? My guess is if this would be to become a successful try one needs at least an 8'l x 4'w x 2'h (535gal) for a colony of a dozen or so (3 males, 10+ females).
> 
> As soon as my 400gal gets here to Montreal I'll try my luck with a dozen. Keep us posted man.


Just an FYI

96" x 48" x 24"= 110592 / 231= 478.753246 gallons.

A 56 gallon difference from 535g which is a BIG difference.

That is a nice looking petro.


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

IrkedCitizen said:


> Xenomorph said:
> 
> 
> > What size of a tank? My guess is if this would be to become a successful try one needs at least an 8'l x 4'w x 2'h (535gal) for a colony of a dozen or so (3 males, 10+ females).
> ...


Thanks for noticing that, I gave the wrong dimensions. It is 96"x48"x30" (or 27") anyway, for sure it is 500+ :thumb:

Mine is indeed only 400 (404 or something  ) 96"x36"x27"


----------



## Petro_Arthur (Oct 12, 2007)

> I keep a good variety of petros in different setups and the red fin ubwaris are by far the nastiest


But the fish in #1 is NOT a red fin ubwaris. As RayQ said it was a P. sp. Texas and they come from the other side of the lake, more specifically, from Mahal National Park. Blue Texas is not as aggressive, and they can be relatively easily kept in a flock of 10 to 15 pieces. Although I had them a couple of years ago, and managed to get kids on them a few times. The Blue Texas were later reversed for some sp. Red, but they is still alive.

[/img][/url]My Texas Blue before they were reversed. http://www.tago.dk/Tanganyika/TexasBlue.html

Picture from Mahale sep. 2007


----------



## areuben (Jul 17, 2003)

Hello Arthur,
You certainly have a tremendous amount of first hand experience with your trips to the lake and your many posts I have seen on other sites. Thanks for the comments. I was pretty certain it was an ubwari given the long trailing pelvic fins and the white throat area, as well as some of the red tinging to the dorsal. Ubwari - rightly or wrongly - are commonly referred to as texas in north america. Maybe we have it wrong.
Any further help you can provide or can anyone else chime in.
Thanks,
Al


----------



## Petro_Arthur (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi Al
I have 2 pictures of the Ubwari. My own female who died yesterday and a very nice male from Germany. As you can se they are different from the Blue Texas.
I have never had a pair of the Ubwari but I still try to get some. But i agree with you, they are extremely aggressive, perhaps the most aggressive of all Petrochromis.









The female









A extremely nice male


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

I agree! That's an extremely nice male!!!!


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Very nice!


----------

